# Breakfront from a few years ago



## Rob (Oct 31, 2006)

I did this piece for a pretty ecentric lady a few years back. It's a built-in breakfront.













This was made from solid FEQ (First European Quality) Mahogany
The doors are true divided light doors with hand-made mullions
Every door and drawer that opens, also locks with full-mortised locks
The only plywood used was for drawer bottoms
The overhead lights are controlled by both a dimmer and a dusk to dawn sensor, depending on the switch position
You'll have to pardon the poor picture quality. This was before I went digital and scanned the images. These pictures make it look like the wood is different colors, but you'll have to trust me that it all matches.


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice Rob.


----------



## Mike T (Oct 31, 2006)

Rob 
I cannot see the pics ....


----------



## phonenh (Oct 31, 2006)

*Design Help needed*

Very Nice. I need help deciding how to add a mantle to a ceramic tile hearth that I installed for my pellet stove. Can anyone help?


----------



## Big Dave (Sep 16, 2006)

phonenh said:


> Very Nice. I need help deciding how to add a mantle to a ceramic tile hearth that I installed for my pellet stove. Can anyone help?


Can you post a picture of where you want to put the mantle. It's hard to tell you what to do if we don't know what you have to work with.


----------



## Tom R (Oct 11, 2006)

Real sharp, Rob . . . :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike T (Oct 31, 2006)

Now I see it and that looks real nice...
Glad to hear from another person from Delaware


----------

